# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Ortodokset dhe krimi

## Korcar-L1

Kam lexuar, kaq e kaq gazeta, statistika te krimineleve ,nga ato kombetare dhe nderkombetare.... me ka bere gjithmone pershtypje qe orthodhokset jane pothuajse inekzistente ne keto krime...dmth nga 100 krime/vepra penale qe mund te behen... te themi nje eshte orthodhoks , (ose tradicionalisht orthodhoks...se mund te jete dhe ateist). Perse ndodh kjo?
do thoni ju.. ne jemi vecse 25-30% e popullates, por prape se prapi.... duhet te kishim afersisht 1/3 e krimeve ...gje qe nuk verehet..

----------


## offspring

nese esht per shqiptaret 100% dakort lol.esht shum e vertet qe ortodokset shqiptar jan shum pak te kriminalizuar.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Shih Fatos Nanon, Edi Ramen, Anastas Angjeli, psh. Jane te kriminalizuar ato?! Jo?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Korcar-L1

Une nuk thashe ne menyre absolute, por ne perpjestim me popullaten ne teresi.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Une nuk thashe ne menyre absolute, por ne perpjestim me popullaten ne teresi.




Edhe une nuk thashe qe the ne menyre absolute, por mjaftojne veprimet e gabuara te nje ose disa njerezve me shume pushtet qe te shkaktojne nje dem sa per 1000 kriminele bashke. Besoj e kupton ku dua te dal?

----------


## Korcar-L1

lol, e kuptoj e kuptoj... por tema eshte krejt ndryshe.

----------


## Rina_87

Te pretendosh se shqiptaret ortodoks jane te perfshire me pak ne krime vetem per arsye se i takojne fese ortodokse me duket jo vetem absurde, por edhe qesharake, perderisa e dime se popujt e tjere qe i takojne pikerisht besimit ortodoks mbajne vendin e pare per krime ndaj njerezimit.

Ne shqiptaret nuk jemi te njohur per krime njerezore nderkombetarisht per faktin e vetem qe jemi shqiptare dhe jo qe i takojme nje besimi apo tjetri. Dhe, kjo eshte ajo qe na jep perparesi ne krahasim me popujt e tjere.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> lol, e kuptoj e kuptoj... por tema eshte krejt ndryshe.




Nuk e shoh se si mund te jete ndryshe. Ah vetem ne rast se krimineli me kollare ty te duket me i mire se ai i rruges.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Nuk e shoh se si mund te jete ndryshe. Ah vetem ne rast se krimineli me kollare ty te duket me i mire se ai i rruges.


ti me mer vesh cfare them une..apo ben sikur nuk kupton?!

Po te them , se numri i atyre qe kryejne vepra penale, krahasuar  orthodhoks-te tjere, te le te mendosh se orthodhokset jane me pak te prirur per te kryer vepra penale. Nuk po them se jane engjej, por po them se numri i tyre eshte shume ...shume...i vogel ... kaptove tani?!

Rina ...une po flas per shqiptaret....nuk po ze ne goje ndonje race tjeter?! Sa shqiptare orthodhokse njeh ti?!

----------


## offspring

o lali krimi ska fe.njerezit bejn krime dhe ti ben gabim qe i ndan sipas perkatesis fetare

----------


## brooklyn2007

> ti me mer vesh cfare them une..apo ben sikur nuk kupton?!
> 
> Po te them , se numri i atyre qe kryejne vepra penale, krahasuar  orthodhoks-te tjere, te le te mendosh se orthodhokset jane me pak te prirur per te kryer vepra penale. Nuk po them se jane engjej, por po them se numri i tyre eshte shume ...shume...i vogel ... kaptove tani?!
> 
> Rina ...une po flas per shqiptaret....nuk po ze ne goje ndonje race tjeter?! Sa shqiptare orthodhokse njeh ti?!



Tani ne shqip po flasim dhe spo kuptojme njeri tjetrin me duket. Ky eshte muhabet gjize qe ne fillim qe eshte hapur. Nuk ke si te thuash qe muslimanet ose te tjeret kane numer me te larte kriminelesh sepse kush eshte kriminel nuk ka lidhje me fene (nese supozojme se feja i edukon njerezit te qendrojne larg krimit). Nuk besoj se ato "kriminelet me fe islame" qe ke degjuar ti ne radio apo lexuar neper gazeta kane shkuar ne xhami dhe jane falur para se te benin krime.  Per kete arsye nuk ia vlen te merresh me te tilla hipoteza pa ndonje vlere

----------


## Albo

> Kam lexuar, kaq e kaq gazeta, statistika te krimineleve ,nga ato kombetare dhe nderkombetare.... me ka bere gjithmone pershtypje qe orthodhokset jane pothuajse inekzistente ne keto krime...dmth nga 100 krime/vepra penale qe mund te behen... te themi nje eshte orthodhoks , (ose tradicionalisht orthodhoks...se mund te jete dhe ateist). Perse ndodh kjo?
> do thoni ju.. ne jemi vecse 25-30% e popullates, por prape se prapi.... duhet te kishim afersisht 1/3 e krimeve ...gje qe nuk verehet..


Observimi yt eshte nje observim i hershem ne shoqerine shqiptare dhe rrenjet i ka tek kontrasti dhe perplasja e moralit orthodhoks me moralet e tjera qe hasim ne shoqerine shqiptare. Kjo duket jo vetem tek respekti ndaj ligjit, apo statistikat e krimit ne vend te ndare sipas komuniteteve fetare, kjo duket edhe tek shkalla e larte e arsimimit, kjo duket edhe numri i madh i emigrimit ne kerkim te nje jete me te mire e ne nje shoqeri me perparimtare se ajo shqiptare.

Dhe merita per kete i takon tradites familjare orthodhokse, tradita me e lashte e me e bukur ne shoqerine shqiptare. Nuk eshte shteti qe prodhon shtetas qe respektojne ligjin, eshte familja. Nje familje me nje tradite te pasur e moral te pastert do te risi femije te denje e produktive ne ate shoqeri. Nje familje pa tradite e me moral fluid do te prodhoje femije problematike per vete familjen dhe per mbare shoqerine.

Paradoksi tjeter qe shqiptaret nuk e kuptojne (perfshi ketu edhe shume "ortodokse") eshte fenomeni i "kontrastit te moraleve". Nje besim fetar ne nje shoqeri brumos nje moral te trashegueshem nga brezi ne brez. Prania e besimeve te ndryshme fetare ne shoqerine shqiptare do te thote se kemi te bejme me pranine e moraleve te ndryshme ne familjet shqiptare. Kjo larmi moralesh nuk eshte ne vetvete nje "pasuri" por nje mundesi per tu njohur me keto morale ndryshe dhe nje shans per te zgjedhur moralin me te mire ne syte e gjithesecilit. Reagimi i shqiptareve perballe "kontrastit te moraleve" eshte nje reagim sa indiferent edhe naiv. Eshte indiferent pasi shume shqiptare as nuk jane ne gjendje qe te shohin pranine e ketyre moraleve ndryshe. Eshte naiv pasi shumica e shqiptareve e shohin kete larmi moralesh si nje menyre per te shpikur nje moral te tyre e jo per te perqafuar moralin me te mire qe prodhon virtytet me te mira tek nje individ ne ate shoqeri.

Pse eshte i rendesishem procesi i perzgjedhjes se moralit ne nje shoqeri nga shtetasit? Pasi ajo dikton direkt ne emancipimin apo degjenerimin e asaj shoqerie. Me emancipim kam parasysh percjelljen e dijes dhe virtytit nga nje shtetas tek tjetri, dhe me degjenerim kam parasysh fenomene teper negative qe ne e hasim perdite ne faqet e gazetave dhe ekranet e televizioneve shqiptare: gjakmarrja, vrasjet ne familje, rruga e krimit, largimi nga shkollat, droga, prostitucioni, korrupsioni e me rradhe.

Cfaredo politike qe shteti shqiptar mund te ndermari, cfaredo ligji qe mund te nxjerri nuk mund te zevendesoje dot kurre rolin e tradites familjare. Bile edhe tek ata "jo-besimtare" qe jane lindur ne nje familje me tradite te caktuar shfaqen hapur gjurmet e moralit fetar familjar. Ndergjegjia e tyre eshte e brumos me majane e tradites familjare, pavaresish se keta individe mund te mos arrijne ta shohin apo vleresojne plotesisht.

Albo

----------


## brooklyn2007

Tani kjo teme u be disi e lezetshme edhe per mua. Meqenese pranohet binomi moral-fe si dicka pozitive, (per te cilen jam dakort dhe une), a ka mundesi qe dikushi te japi disa statistika zyrtare ne lidhje me krimin dhe fenomene te tjera negative. Statistika qe jane te lidhura me praktikimin e fese dhe qe pasqyrojne nje moral fetar me te mire se tjetri  ne raport me fenomenet negative qe permenda me lart?!!!!. Ne kete menyre te bejme sic duhet dallimin midis nje alternative fetare me nje tjeter. Ah, kjo e ka emrin metode empirike dhe jo kodra pas bregut.

----------


## Korcar-L1

nuk po komentoj ndonje fe tjeter, pervec asaj orthodhokse.... prandaj eshte dhe ne kete forum dhe jo tek ,toleranca,
Nuk po them se feja i shtyn ose jo ne menyre direkte (shqiptaret) drejt nje vepre penale... 

Se ku pashe ketu, nje liste me me te kerkuarit nga interpoli..... nuk e di ne pashe ndonje emer orthodhoksi (sic e kam thene dhe nje postim me lart, mund te jete dhe ateist me emer orthodhoksi)... ndoshta do me kete shpetuar ndonje?!




> Observimi yt eshte nje observim i hershem ne shoqerine shqiptare dhe rrenjet i ka tek kontrasti dhe perplasja e moralit orthodhoks me moralet e tjera qe hasim ne shoqerine shqiptare. Kjo duket jo vetem tek respekti ndaj ligjit, apo statistikat e krimit ne vend te ndare sipas komuniteteve fetare, kjo duket edhe tek shkalla e larte e arsimimit, kjo duket edhe numri i madh i emigrimit ne kerkim te nje jete me te mire e ne nje shoqeri me perparimtare se ajo shqiptare.


Ti Albo...ma prish gjithmone ... ate qe dua tju nxjerr me darre ketyre te tjereve...ti vete dhe ja u thua direkt....per mua atje e kishte lezetin... dale me ngadale behen punet e mira......

vertet kujton se tani eshte vene re kjo dukuri? (retorike)lol

----------


## brooklyn2007

"""nuk e di ne pashe ndonje emer orthodhoksi"""


Or ti djale, ti po ngaterron emrin ortodoks me te qenurin i tille. Te pakten gjysma e shqiptareve jane me emra e mbiemra musliman dhe as qe e dine cdo me thene islami. Prandaj kjo menyre e observuari te gjerave duke u kapur pas emrit me duket e gabuar.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Or ti djale, ti po ngaterron emrin ortodoks me te qenurin i tille. Te pakten gjysma e shqiptareve jane me emra e mbiemra musliman dhe as qe e dine cdo me thene islami. Prandaj kjo menyre e observuari te gjerave duke u kapur pas emrit me duket e gabuar.


or ti cun.... po ta lexosh te gjith shkrimin e Albos...do e maresh vesh se vete fjala orthodhoks ne kete rast, eshte e lidhur me ato vlera qe te jep nje familje orthodhokse...nuk ka rendesi ne beson ne zot apo jo (megjithese...nuk kam njohur ndonje orthodhoks...te  thote qe nuk eshte i tille, pavarsisht nivelit te besimit)

dhe nje gje tjeter...mos ngatero fete e tjera ketu... nuk me interesojne..... nuk do te behem une "tellalli" tend

----------


## brooklyn2007

> or ti cun.... po ta lexosh te gjith shkrimin e Albos...do e maresh vesh se vete fjala orthodhoks ne kete rast, eshte e lidhur me ato vlera qe te jep nje familje orthodhokse...nuk ka rendesi ne beson ne zot apo jo (megjithese...nuk kam njohur ndonje orthodhoks...te  thote qe nuk eshte i tille, pavarsisht nivelit te besimit)
> 
> dhe nje gje tjeter...mos ngatero fete e tjera ketu... nuk me interesojne..... nuk do te behem une "tellalli" tend



Me vjen keq por i hyre ketij muhabeti coje deri ne fund. Ti je komplet ne kontradikte me vetveten. Edhe kapesh pas emrit  te te tjereve, edhe pastaj nuk te intereson te flasesh per fete e tjera. Ca do me nxjerr me kete pune?!Do te diskutosh sic duhet diskutuar duke u bazuar ne fakte konkrete, apo do me i bere qejfin vetes me kete teme qe ke hapur, ti bashke me ndonje tjeter ketu?!

----------


## xhori

po tregoj   dicka ne lidhje me kete teme
ishte viti 2000    e po benim muhabet  isha me disa shoke  edhe nje burre plak
ra muhabeti  per vjedhjet  e vrasjet  qe po beheshin ne vlore
ne kete kohe thote ky plaku  s'jemi me vete fare ne  e kemi mendjen te zihemi   e te vritemi
edhe ben nje  riferim qe po te shkosh te varrezat e qytetit  nuk  gjen    nje emer kauri  
vetem emrat tane  te budallenjeve gjen  tha
kjo ishte per  shqiperine.
po te jete per evropen   eshte mafia ruse   keta  ortodoks  jane,  qe  nuk i ka lene gje mafies italiane

----------


## Korcar-L1

> apo do me i bere qejfin vetes me kete teme qe ke hapur, ti bashke me ndonje tjeter ketu?!


hmmm...si te duket ty me llogjike....  te te bej qefin ty? apo ti bej qefin vetes? 

brooklyn..mos ma mer per keq.... 
Mos e kam gabim ti ngrej vlerat gjith atyre qe vijne nga familje orthodhokse?! Jo per fene ne vecanti, por per moralin, edukaten, qe keto familje me orthodhoks backround, na kane dhene, japin... dhe do shijojne frytet ne te ardhme. 
Nuk dua te ofendoj njeri ...thjesht ngre vlerat e fese sime!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> hmmm...si te duket ty me llogjike....  te te bej qefin ty? apo ti bej qefin vetes?



Vetes ore ti, si mund ti besh qejfin te tjereve, llaf eshte ai?!!  :buzeqeshje: . Kete doja ta dija dhe une, nese e kishe hapur kete teme pse kishe bere ndonje zbulim te madh dhe doje ta ndaje me te tjeret, apo thjesht e kishe per tu krehur. Ika, se paskam harxhuar shume kohe ketu.

----------

